# BMC breeders on GA



## baldfish (Dec 6, 2011)

I am looking for a Black mouth cur puppy. Is there anybody In GA that breeds registered dogs. Not only do they run hogs but bit make pets. Thanks for any help


----------



## UserJ3619 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Bmc*

Murphy's black mouth curs in Spanish Fort, AL. She has some of the best dogs. She breeds first and foremost for health and breed standard, not to make money. She has a waiting list, an application packet, and a health guarantee.

www.bmcsouth.com. Her old website had tons of pictures of her dogs and pups.

Imo, if your dog's breeder has you disinfecting your shoes before u walk in their puppy pen, your know your in the right place....too sad when folks breed for money. 

The pictures are of Howie, but he's not a Murphy's. They are great dogs. Super smart and eager to please.


----------



## simoncreek okie (Dec 6, 2011)

I will have a litter of 100% Ladner bred BMC's that'll be here around the first of February, IMO these bloodlines are the best in the bmc's


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 6, 2011)

simoncreek okie said:


> I will have a litter of 100% Ladner bred BMC's that'll be here around the first of February, IMO these bloodlines are the best in the bmc's



and either of those is more than likely what he is looking for temperament wise from his OP


----------



## markhammett (Dec 6, 2011)

If your going to hunt it I would talk to Hogrunner on here. Super nice guy and knows his stuff about bmcs. He owns one :nono::nono::nono::nono: of a male dog if I was looking for a pup right know I would see if I could get one out of his cowboy dog.


----------



## judd570 (Dec 6, 2011)

I own a multiple dogs from the cowboy blood, and I can tell you first hand that the bloodline doesn't get much better than him


----------



## hogrunner (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments!  I may be linebreeding Cowboy to a grandaughter I own soon.  I also recommend Jason Young(Young's Curs) in Young Harris, GA.  He has several great dogs and is a full fledged hogger also.  Number is 706-781-8202.  He does more breeding than I can.  I live in a subdivision with limited room!


----------



## baldfish (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I took the one in my avy in a stray she was the best dog ever just trying to find something to fill her shoes.


----------



## southron (Jul 21, 2012)

retired and living on fixed income but still want a southern black mouth cur. any help will be appreciated.


----------

